# An American Indian walks into a bar...



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

An American Indian walks into a bar with a large male Buffalo. He walks up to the bartender and asks for coffee. The bartender gives him a mug and the Indian stands there and leisurely drinks it. He then pulls out a gun and blasts the Buffalo causing quite the mess. Then he leaves.
The next day he walks into the bar with anothe Buffalo and asks for coffee again. The bartender says, "Hey! What's the deal with making such a mess yesterday?"
The Indian replies, "I'm running for Congress"
The bartender just tilts his head and looks puzzled.
The Indian says, "I heard that all you need to do is stand around and drink coffee, shoot the bull, and leave for the rest of the day!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<groan>


----------

